# 2Schwinn Midgets i got lucky with



## noebarrera (Dec 27, 2016)

So im on the expressway on my way to work when i see what looked like a 16 inch tire and ducktail fender in the back of a truck that was exiting the expressway.  Long story short, i followed the man to his house and the next day they were both mine.  I found out the red is a 1969 and the green is 1971.  I'm no expert so any other info would be appreciated, Thanks


----------



## noebarrera (Dec 27, 2016)

Here they are, got some rust but Quick-Glo is like magic and the are cleaning up very nicely


----------



## noebarrera (Dec 27, 2016)

Here is how they are cleaning up, notice the right side of thehandlebar in the picture compared to the left


----------



## noebarrera (Dec 27, 2016)

This is what the fromt rim looked like after quick glo

 Here is a picture of the back rim, looks dirty and rusty


----------



## slmdbus (Dec 27, 2016)

Wow nice score.!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice pair,I just sold a red 70 was surprised how much they go for


----------



## noebarrera (Dec 27, 2016)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Nice pair,I just sold a red 70 was surprised how much they go for



How much if you dont mind me asking?  The green one still schwinn brand tirrs on it, im thinking its completely original


----------



## noebarrera (Dec 27, 2016)

This was the day i brought them home


----------



## noebarrera (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## noebarrera (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## noebarrera (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## noebarrera (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## noebarrera (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## noebarrera (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 27, 2016)

Sold it for 275 with wrong seat


----------



## noebarrera (Dec 27, 2016)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Sold it for 275 with wrong seat



Not bad, i got both for $60 each, figured they would go for $200+ if i sold them, probably keep them for a while though


----------



## mrg (Dec 28, 2016)

By the look of the load on the truck those were probably on their way to the scrap metal yard, good save, glad you followed them home, also I like the Duel Mustang family across the street!


----------



## noebarrera (Dec 28, 2016)

According to him he was just coming in from out of town where he had found them.  He had planned to go to one of the local flea markets the following day.  







mrg said:


> By the look of the load on the truck those were probably on their way to the scrap metal yard, good save, glad you followed them home, also I like the Duel Mustang family across the street!


----------

